# Guard your eyes and ears!



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Since I hardly listen to the radio these days I decided to take a look at lyrics of the top 5 billboard songs.

As I get to #2 I am in complete dismay of what is being blasted into the ears and eyes of our younger generation.

Take a look for yourself, mind you this is #2 on Billboards.

Luke 11:34-36
34 Your eye is the lamp of your body. When your eyes are healthy,[a] your whole body also is full of light. But when they are unhealthy,* your body also is full of darkness. 35 See to it, then, that the light within you is not darkness. 36 Therefore, if your whole body is full of light, and no part of it dark, it will be just as full of light as when a lamp shines its light on you.â€

Link to lyrics here

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/weeknd/thehills.html

Over 200 million views on youtube.*


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My radio is not the problem the TV shows I watch are.

Lets bring this movie up, Man on Fire.

Hopefully some of y'all have watched it.

Ex Government assassin, I guess something like CIA, not to sure if the movie really says. He is an alcoholic living in his guilt because the violence he has committed (as a viewer I was hopping it was for the right cause.) He asks a friend, former colleague, if he thought they could be forgiven? Friend says no.

He starts a new job as a bodyguard for a sweet little girl. He starts to find peace and joy and think the movie shows him reading scripture, maybe I am wrong, inspired by the little girl's joy and innocence. The kid is kidnapped by thugs and he goes back to his old school interrogation and take downs he learned as a Government Agent (shooting, blowing up and torturing thugs) to bring an innocent girl to freedom as he trades his life for hers.

OK in your opinion, I know the live by the sword die by the sword, turn the other cheek, but is this a DO NOT WATCH cause you are a Christian film?


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Even so called Christian music is not really Christian at all. You could sing mostly all Christian songs to your boyfriend/girlfriend and they wouldn't know the difference. They hardly ever mention Jesus or God. The church is trying so hard to be like the world, when Jesus told us to be different.


And I'm referring to today's Christian music.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

psalm 23
__

you wont be able to filter/avoid it all. know the path
'thy rod & thy staff, they comforts me'

wisdom: through this gift, we perceive & love his creations properly as His creations. we understand the teaching & the commandments through His will, not ours. the materialistic view is tainted through sin. pray for guidance, ours & theirs.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> My radio is not the problem the TV shows I watch are.
> 
> Lets bring this movie up, Man on Fire.
> 
> ...


That is a great question, you know I am not the one to answer that. Honestly when it comes down to it I would not to watch a movie like that if Jesus Christ were sitting next to me. IMO if we really want to be grounded in our faith and a man of God we need to cut all the violence out we see, do we REALLY need to watch movies with so much destruction and death? The TV now days is really not even worth watching, so much confusion and mess being televised these days it is numbing to the soul.

I would like to chime in more on this soon.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

KeeperTX said:


> Even so called Christian music is not really Christian at all. You could sing mostly all Christian songs to your boyfriend/girlfriend and they wouldn't know the difference. They hardly ever mention Jesus or God. The church is trying so hard to be like the world, when Jesus told us to be different.
> 
> And I'm referring to today's Christian music.


I stopped listening to today's country, it seemed many of the songs were nothing more than getting drunk, going to a bar and picking up a chick for the night. I just don't get it and never will, little boys go to bars and pick women up for a night of satisfaction of the flesh and the radio promotes it all day long.

What happened to the men who stand tall for Jesus Christ, where are they? Food for the soul should be the busiest subtopic on this forum.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

JetSkiJack said:


> That is a great question, you know I am not the one to answer that. Honestly when it comes down to it I would not to watch a movie like that if Jesus Christ were sitting next to me. IMO if we really want to be grounded in our faith and a man of God we need to cut all the violence out we see, do we REALLY need to watch movies with so much destruction and death? The TV now days is really not even worth watching, so much confusion and mess being televised these days it is numbing to the soul.
> 
> I would like to chime in more on this soon.


Agree with you 100% JetSkiJack. You bring up a very good question to ponder. That is only evidence of a work that God is doing on the inside. When God takes up residence in your heart, he purifies it and it will overflow. Amen.

2 Timothy 2:19 comes to mind.
_Nevertheless the foundation of God standeth sure, having this seal, The Lord knoweth them that are his. And, let every one that nameth the name of Christ depart from iniquity._


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

JetSkiJack said:


> That is a great question, you know I am not the one to answer that. Honestly when it comes down to it I would not to watch a movie like that if Jesus Christ were sitting next to me. IMO if we really want to be grounded in our faith and a man of God we need to cut all the violence out we see, do we REALLY need to watch movies with so much destruction and death? The TV now days is really not even worth watching, so much confusion and mess being televised these days it is numbing to the sou. I like it.
> 
> I would like to chime in more on this soon.


Good answer.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It's sad that we can't even watch something as benign as a football game or sporting event without being exposed to commercials of questionnable morals in advertising. Everything from Hooters and Viagra to promoting a homosexual relationship in a banking commercial. It's hard to give up something you really enjoy, but I know Christian couples and families that don't have a television. Something to ponder.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Even so called Christian music is not really Christian at all. You could sing mostly all Christian songs to your boyfriend/girlfriend and they wouldn't know the difference. They hardly ever mention Jesus or God. The church is trying so hard to be like the world, when Jesus told us to be different.
> 
> And I'm referring to today's Christian music.


 While I might agree with some of the music, much does focus on Christianity. Examples below:

Jeremy Camp's song, "The Same Power" says:

The same power that rose Jesus from the grave 
The same power that commands the dead to wake 
Lives in us, lives in us 
The same power that moves mountains when He speaks 
The same power that can calm a ragin' sea 
Lives in us, lives in us, He lives in us, lives in us!

Jeremy Camp's song, "Give Me Jesus" says:

In the morning, when I rise
In the morning, when I rise
In the morning, when I rise
Give me Jesus

Give me Jesus
Give me Jesus
You can have all this world
Just give me Jesus

When I am alone
When I am alone
Oh, when I am alone
Give me Jesus

Give me Jesus
Give me Jesus
You can have all this world
Just give me Jesus

Jesus
Give me Jesus

When I come to die
When I come to die
Oh, when I come to die
Give me Jesus

Give me Jesus
Give me Jesus
You can have all this world
Just give me Jesus

Give me Jesus
Give me Jesus
You can have all this world
You can have all this world
You can have all this world
Just give me Jesus

Jesus

Jeremy Camp's song, "There Will Be A Day" says:

There will be a day with no more tears
No more pain, and no more fears
There will be a day when the burdens of this place
Will be no more, we'll see Jesus face to face

Chris Tomlin's song, "Our God" says:

Water You turned into wine
Opened the eyes of the blind
there's no one like you
None like you
Into the darkness You shine
Out of the ashes we rise
There`s No one like you
None like you
Our God is greater, our God is stronger
God You are higher than any other
Our God is Healer, awesome in power
Our God, Our God
Into the darkness you shining
Out of the ashes we Rise
No one like you
None like you
Our God is greater, our God is stronger
God You are higher than any other
Our God is Healer, awesome in power
Our God, Our God

Chris Tomlin's song, "God of Wonders" says:

Lord of all creation
Of water, earth and sky
The heavens are your tabernacle
Glory to the Lord on high

God of wonders beyond our galaxy
You are holy, holy
The universe declares Your Majesty
You are holy, holy
Lord of Heaven and earth
Lord of Heaven and earth

Early in the morning
I will celebrate the light
As I stumble in the darkness
I will call Your name by night

Big Daddy Weave's song, "In Christ" says:

Well, I may not be the greatest man to walk this earth
But I know who is
And I may not amount to what you think is much
But I already do to Him

While people keep searching for answers
Looking for a light in the dark
I'm standing with the answer
Cause He is living in my heart

In Christ I can do all things
In Christ I mount up on eagle's wings
In Christ I wait for a great reward
That I have in store in Christ

Bid Daddy Weave's song, "Redeemed" says:

Seems like all I could see was the struggle
Haunted by ghosts that lived in my past
Bound up in shackles of all my failures
Wondering how long is this gonna last
Then You look at this prisoner and say to me "son
Stop fighting a fight it's already been won"

I am redeemed, You set me free
So I'll shake off these heavy chains
Wipe away every stain, now I'm not who I used to be
I am redeemed, I'm redeemed

All my life I have been called unworthy
Named by the voice of my shame and regret
But when I hear You whisper, "Child lift up your head"
I remember, oh God, You're not done with me yet

I am redeemed, You set me free
So I'll shake off these heavy chains
Wipe away every stain, now I'm not who I used to be

Because I don't have to be the old man inside of me
'Cause his day is long dead and gone
Because I've got a new name, a new life, I'm not the same
And a hope that will carry me home

I am redeemed, You set me free
So I'll shake off these heavy chains
Wipe away every stain, 'cause I'm not who I used to be

I am redeemed, You set me free
So I'll shake off these heavy chains
Wipe away every stain, yeah, I'm not who I used to be
Oh, God, I'm not who I used to be
Jesus, I'm not who I used to be
'Cause I am redeemed
Thank God, redeemed 

Christian Standfill's song, "Even So Come" says:

All of creation,
All of the earth,
Make straight a highway,
A path for the Lord,
Jesus is coming soon.

Call back the sinner,
Wake up the saint,
Let every nation,
Shout of Your fame,
Jesus is coming soon.

Like a bride,
Waiting for her groom,
We'll be a church,
Ready for You,
Every heart longing for our King,
We sing...
Even so come,
Lord Jesus come.

There will be justice,
All will be new,
Your name forever,
Faithful and true,
Jesus is coming soon.

So we wait,
We wait for You,
God we wait,
You're coming soon. 

Again, while some are questionable, most is spot on.


----------

